# My boy needs a color!



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

With the acquisition of our new saddle, we're going to need the usual saddle pad and such!  help me pic? His current saddle pad has a lot of red, should we stick with that or go in a new color direction? Our new saddle is just a bit darker brown than the one pictured. 








his color in the sun









No pics of the new saddle yet as I haven't picked it up. It's a dressage saddle and I'm sooooo excited! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Green would look good


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I always like green for chestnuts, blue for bays, purple for buckskins, and hot pink for blacks! Well, not always.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm really leaning towards a teal or hunter green. He came with the red. Everything I buy is usually black... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hunter green always looks nice on a chestnut.

I would think teal or anything in the blue family would be very eye catching too.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

A hunter or kelly green would look really nice on him. Maybe with some gold or yellow accents.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I love black, too. I think he'd look nice in many colors though...burgundy, blue, green...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww he looks like my old Gelding.

I would do Orange, but I like it cause it clashes and can be obnoxiously loud.

Or neon green. I like bright.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Jewel tones work really well for chestnuts. 

Hunter green, kelly green, teal, purple, royal blue, etc. 

I have a friend who has her chestnut Arab hunter gelding all decked out in hunter green and it looks amazing. Another friend did lime green on her chestnut QH and it actually looked really cute.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

My camp set up is all blue and we call it my "blue lagoon" so we may just make that a theme in our colors all the way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok so some things in my budget only come in black and brown. Maybe I'm over thinking it but would it look better to just go solid brown and have a saddle pad that pops? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I guess my matchy matchy head says, "my boots are black, my helmet is black, and my saddle is brown" 

Is this going to look tacky? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

So I settled on blue head stall, reins, and pad. Then black bags bc I'm cheap and I already have a black one. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

MrsKD14 said:


> I guess my matchy matchy head says, "my boots are black, my helmet is black, and my saddle is brown"
> 
> Is this going to look tacky?
> 
> ...


I am laughing so hard, not at you but with you because you are thinking exactly the same way I do. Nothing drives me nuttier than black boots and brown belt, etc. I have come to realize that the only person who cares how I look is me. If you think it is tacky, I guarantee you that you will be the only person who notices or cares much. But if it bugs you enough then coordinate it. While I do not notice on others or even care if they don't match, it is something that would make me feel tacky if I wasn't well put together.

All that said....have you seen how people are dressed at endurance rides? At times one can wonder if it is a hobo convention. Anything and everything goes as far as rider attire is concerned. Comfort is the rule.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hadassah said:


> I am laughing so hard, not at you but with you because you are thinking exactly the same way I do. Nothing drives me nuttier than black boots and brown belt, etc. I have come to realize that the only person who cares how I look is me. If you think it is tacky, I guarantee you that you will be the only person who notices or cares much. But if it bugs you enough then coordinate it. While I do not notice on others or even care if they don't match, it is something that would make me feel tacky if I wasn't well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> All that said....have you seen how people are dressed at endurance rides? At times one can wonder if it is a hobo convention. Anything and everything goes as far as rider attire is concerned. Comfort is the rule.



My brain knows this. Lol and it usually leads to solid black everything! With little pops of color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello!!
As a fashionista and crazy horse lady, I can share a few rules.
(Please don't take me too seriously. I certainly don't 
1. The most important thing about any outfit, horse or human, is how you feel wearing it. I had a gelding who hated nosebands. Loose, tight, or two finger snug, he would not wear it.
1a. Fit is more important than color. Black isn't slimming if it doesn't fit and badly fitting tack/clothes will always look cheap. The goal is to be cheap without looking cheap. 
2. Choose a main color and a contrast color. Chestnuts are part of the redhead group (me too!!) For your main color, cool tones are going to give the most visual interest. As in, blues, greens, teals, indigo, lawn, azure, etc. 
For your contrast color you want something that supports your main color without pulling focus. Neutrals work best; black, brown, tan, grey, sometimes white, and metallics in moderation. White looks awesome on horses, but is high maintenance. Anything metallic will add pop but is generally pricier. 
For practicality, primary colors and black are going to be your lowest price and easiest to find. Beware of Black though, trail dust makes it look dingy quicker than other colors.
3. If you can't match your main color, go for your contrast color instead. Having 4 different pieces, each in different shades of teal, turquoise, sea-blue, and bluish-green is going to look sloppy and ruin the coordinated effect you're going for. I know this one from experience, he he he.
4. Add ONE pattern for visual interest. The easiest way to do this is with the saddle blanket. Choose a pattern that includes at least 3 colors. Make sure your main color is one of the colors used, but not this most prevalent. Using a pattern is also handy because you can actually fudge the shade a bit.
5. At the end of the day, nobody cares what color your tack/clothes are. What matters is that it fits and is in good condition. What really impresses people is the kindness and generosity you show to others.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

WestCoasted said:


> Hello!!
> As a fashionista and crazy horse lady, I can share a few rules.
> (Please don't take me too seriously. I certainly don't
> 1. The most important thing about any outfit, horse or human, is how you feel wearing it. I had a gelding who hated nosebands. Loose, tight, or two finger snug, he would not wear it.
> ...



I love it  

I'm doing black tack as primary and royal blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe green....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Luv equins said:


> Maybe green....



A bold emerald or hunter green was very high on the list of possibilities, but visibility won. I ride in mountain-ish areas with a lot of evergreens and hunters so I wanted to keep as much visibility as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe something like this







.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Luv equins said:


> Maybe something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

